# Fat man on a Kayak



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to start doing some research into purchasing a fishing kayak. I know nothing about kayaks other than they float and you paddle them to make them move. I need some advice as to what brands are quality yaks and what size would a short fat guy(5'8" 240lbs) need to look at. I'm not much into wading because of knee surgeries so I will be fishing out of it most of the time if I do decide to purchase one. I know to make sure I try them out before I purchase any of them and go ahead and rent some or go with a buddy to make sure I like kayak fishing before I buy one. Has anyone seen or used the "stand and fish" attachments(the leaning pole and buoys). Also has anyone heard of anyone using the "Flats Stalker" I see advertised in magazines?


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

im a big guy too. 6' 1 265 and i bought a preseption pescador 12 from academy and it works great. pretty cheap concidering ($500)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There's a new rental place (Pinkys) on Nasa 1 in El Lago if you want to try some out. FTU also has several try before you buy events each year. Tom also has a site dedicated to yaks www.texaskayakfisherman.com Be sure to paddle some before you decide on one.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

You need a Cobra Fish-N-Dive.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

This Saturday, Austin Kayak is having a demo in Missouri City. I'm considering one myself and due to my size ( 6'6" and 300 Lbs) , I need to find one that fits.

http://www.austinkayak.com/


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mont is right I think Austin canoe and kayak is having a Demo day this weekend in San Marcos check their website. I finally purchased a Diablo made in Austin Great kayak had it out on rivers and in the bays and love it its 12.5' long and 36" wide mad for us big boys I'm right @ 6' and about 236 and had no problem standing and fishing. Purchased mine from MOC kayaks in Lakeway. Check out their website www.*diablopaddles*ports.com


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

fatyakkers sorry could not resist--imoao


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

It depends on what type of fishing you want to do...just back country marsh, out in the surf, include some river trips....etc? Best advice is go talk to the pros at FTU and rental places then make the best informed decision....


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

im 5'8" and bout 210. 

first kayak was a cobra fish n dive. very stable. great for fishing btb. super slow. 

demo-ed a tarpon 140-160. 140 didnt seem to be enuf kayak. 160 was too long but fastest ive paddled. 

bought a search 15. one of my favorite yaks. very stable and fast. had all the features i wanted in a fishing yak except standing. pontoons available. i think yak-gear.com makes a set. 

next was a native u14.5. caddilac on the water. comfy breathable seats. u can stand and fish. tad slow. need skirts to shield water in choppy conditons.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I consider myself a fatyakker at 5'11" and 300 pounds. I have two kayaks, an older model Heritage Redfish 14 ft. sit on and a Native Craft 14.5 ft. sit in. Depending where I fish at I will use different boats. If I am going to be in the surf or where I am going to get a lot of water in the boat I use the Redfish. It was the one I bought first. Later I bought the Native Craft. If I am fishing the back bays I like the Native Craft. I can stand and cast out of it, however I can't sit side ways and crab walk along a shore line. It is not self-draining. But if I am going to be in it all day it is much more confortable then the other one. The seat is mesh and it sits a little ways off the floor so unlike the Redfish my legs are not straight out. It has more room to "lay" stuff around on the deck then the redfish.
I hope that helps, and like everyone has said "get in one and see how you like it" and spend more than 5 minutes in it and on the water. I found some rolled more then I liked and some were hard for me to paddle.
Leadweight


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Worm Drowner said:


> This Saturday, Austin Kayak is having a demo in Missouri City. I'm considering one myself and due to my size ( 6'6" and 300 Lbs) , I need to find one that fits.
> 
> http://www.austinkayak.com/


Are you going to one of the Demo days this weekend?

I plan on going out there on Sunday.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It depends on you, health, size, where you are fishing, and a ton of other things. Check TKF articles and then go try, demo week, FTU's pool and any where else.

Go try as many kayaks as you can try then rig it yourself. Most shops want to rig all their kayaks the same way. Kayakers are worse than boaters on how they rig things. TKF and couple other sites carry a lot of pxs on differently rigged kayaks. Fishing across the country with kayaks really varies from area to area even if you just look at saltwater.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

6'-1" 250-Lbs, I purchased (2) used Kayaks from another 2cooler, could not have been a been a better choice since they came with all the trimmings. I wont tell you what to buy but I will tell you as a fat guy on a Kayak DON'T try to paddle against a strong current, DON'T try to paddle against a 20 MHP wind, either of these wont get you too far.

Try a used one, you cant go wrong and there are plenty of them out there


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

fwoodwader said:


> Are you going to one of the Demo days this weekend?
> 
> I plan on going out there on Sunday.


I'm planning on hitting it Saturday morning.


----------



## Pollo Pibil (Jul 10, 2009)

*Malibu*

Try a Malibu product also. I had an X-Factor. Great big man kayak. Very roomy; lots of carrying capacity; decent speed. (Only sold it because I mostly fish solo, did not have a truck and was heavy to lift onto my car.)

I have a Mini-X and Ride135 now. Both work for me, but the X-Factor was the better ride by far if you can handle the weight when loading/unloading.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm a former fatyakker 5'11" and 285#. I had a Wilderness Tarpon 12'. I wanted the kayak to replace wading the bays and to cover more water than I could wading. I felt like the 12' was too small for me for covering a long distance. If you are going to fish calm water (bay/lake) I would recommend a longer boat, somewhere 14' or more. Also consider the kick board systems. I think I might have enjoyed it more if I were pedaling rather than rowing. I always felt like I did more rowing than fishing.

I traded my 12' kayak for an 18' kayak with a 150 Yamaha on the back.


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I definately have some research to do now. If anyone else has some advice please keep posting it. I will be fishing mainly back bay but would love one that I could paddle in the surf also. I plan on fishing the matagorda area with it.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> This Saturday, Austin Kayak is having a demo in Missouri City. I'm considering one myself and due to my size ( *6'6" and 300 Lbs) , I need to find one that fits.*
> 
> http://www.austinkayak.com/


They have some for you.

They're called john boats. 

Wow ! Big fella !!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I like my flatstalker. I am 6'2 280. it floats well with me on it. A trolling motor is a must, they do not paddle well at all. They have suction cups on the bottom that keep it from flipping over is why. I can troll and stand fish, and stand and throw a cast net. With no problem. Wind becomes a problem because of the light weight and sitting up high. But I think being able to stand and sitting straight up, storage, ect out weights the negatives. 

 There are some cool videos on youtube of a expert walking around on one. he is good. don't expect it to be that easy.


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

i carry a few pounds too. 
Go check out the kayaks at the Demo in Missouri City this weekend.
The Cobra Fish n Dive as well as the Malibu X-Factor are excellent Big-Guy yaks and both handle the surf well.

They are both very good for someone just starting out and very stable and forgiving.

I got a Fish n Dive and love it - but like other have said it is Slow.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Top 3 big boy yaks I see in the surf...Cobra FND, Malibu X factor and now the Hobie Pro Angler.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*fattyaker*

I have a 2006 model Heritage Marquesa (same a the redfish) I'm 5'10" 
and 295 it fits me great, very stable and decent speed. I have stood and fished from it, taken it out in the surf, paddled long distances in it. 
FTU will have what you need and a place to test it out. Try a few different models before you buy one, and then when you narrow down what you want look for a used one online, yakking isnt for eveyone and you can sometimes find a hardly used yak with accessories for less than a new one. also www.texaskayakfisherman.com will have some good info for you.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Whatever you do don't buy the Pelican 116 castaway or whatever it is. It's not stable and seems slow. I unfortunately bought my buddies (because if fell out of the back of my truck and had a minor hole that I had to patch) Anyways the thing sucks! Personally I don't like to sit and fish or atleast not with my feet straight out. I highly recommend you check out the Flats Stalker which was previously mentioned by someone else. I have used one before and had a great experience. It is VERY stable so you can stand or sit with no worrys. Also if you don't want to paddle you can get a small trolling motor and cruise right along in almost no water. Ok sorry enough with my blabbing.. You have the right idea, go test out your top choices and I'm sure you will find the perfect fit for you.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am short and fat and paddle a Tarpon 140. Plenty stable for me. I can sit side saddle, it is pretty efficient in the water, and I like everything about it except it's on the heavy side when loading/unloading alone.


----------



## Greatfish11 (Jul 11, 2011)

bhdrummer11 said:


> im a big guy too. 6' 1 265 and i bought a preseption pescador 12 from academy and it works great. pretty cheap concidering ($500)


X2. I'm 6' & 245 and the Pescador handles it well. So far this year I've caught and released 12 reds totaling 287". Several rat reds, trout to 22"and two keeper flounders. 
PaddLes easy and tracks well. All around good yak for me.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

*try this*

If you havent tried a Wilderness ride try it


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

INDIANAINTEXAS said:


> If you havent tried a Wilderness ride try it


X2
I have a Wilderness "Ride" and have really enjoyed fishing out of it. It is made specifically for big boys to fish from. The extra width make it very stable and comfortable.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Pollo Pibil said:


> Try a Malibu product also. I had an X-Factor. Great big man kayak. Very roomy; lots of carrying capacity; decent speed. (Only sold it because I mostly fish solo, did not have a truck and was heavy to lift onto my car.)
> 
> I have a Mini-X and Ride135 now. Both work for me, but the X-Factor was the better ride by far if you can handle the weight when loading/unloading.


X2 on the Malibu X-Factor. I'm pushing 290 so stablity was a big concern for me and the X-Factor has worked out great. I don't think I could turtle that sucker even if I was trying to! I would recommend looking into a quality seat for your yak. Mine came with a cheapie and I could not believe the difference in comfort level when I upgraded.


----------



## Pokey357 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cobra fish and dive, Malibu xfactor, or Malibu Stealth 14. They are all super stable
With pretty high weight capacities. They are also allaround kayaks that work well in
The surf.


----------



## Matt31TXTT (Aug 1, 2011)

Tarpon 120, 140 or 160


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

in a little










I can say that. I'm 6' 235lbs myself. Ha!


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jul 18, 2011)

*3 Tips*

I was a pudgy yakker and I have 3 tips for you:

1. Buy one with a rudder. I don't know why they sell kayaks without rudders. It's like buying a truck without a steering wheel.You won't regret it and it will make the paddling part less of a chore.
2. Wide (28"+) is the key. Wide yaks maybe slow but stability is wonderful for many reasons.
3. Get a good seat with lots of support. They have made a lot of advances in yak seats over the years (gel padding, etc.) and it will make the difference between an enjoyable fishing trip and a 4 Ibuprofen painful one that you will regret.

Good luck and hope you enjoy whatever yak you decide on.


----------



## Caracalla (Jun 27, 2011)

have not read the whole thread yet. but it depends on what you would like to do in your kayak, surf fishing, bay fishing, lake fishing. to answer your question though, for your build i would want to get a kayak that is more wide, heavy and stable- that is of course you do not plan on encountering any turbulent waters. if you do plan on putting your kayak through shark fishing for dropping baits, you want something light with a high hull so that it can cut waves. most bay/ fresh water kayaks are not designed to take extreme roughness, although if it floats- it can take it, if you can take it.


----------



## corby jane (Jul 28, 2010)

*All "BS" aside; freedom hawk.*

Forget all the "BS" and take a serious look at the www.freedomhawk.com website. I have the 10 footer and for 4 to 6 hours at a time it's hard to beat.
I'll answer any questions you might have and can hook you up on new or used,

CJ


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

corby jane said:


> Forget all the "BS" and take a serious look at the www.freedomhawk.com website. I have the 10 footer and for 4 to 6 hours at a time it's hard to beat.
> I'll answer any questions you might have and can hook you up on new or used,
> 
> CJ


Your link is bs.Being a fat yakker myself at 6ft 5in and 265 my pereception search 15 does the job.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I make kayak crates and here a link to a diy crate that i used for the idea but tweaked it some. Cant go wrong

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html

-mac-


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a friend that is selling his redfish 14 if you decide on something like that......


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

Ha! I thought you seen me in my kayak today!


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

does any one have one they might consider trading for a 11.5 perception?
i have 2 of these and they are great even for me at 5' 8" 265... but i am looking for one a bit wider.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on a Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game this weekend at the fishing show. Seems like it's gonna be what I need.


----------



## JpBonefish (May 10, 2010)

Kayak Help Wanted in evaluating the pros vs cons in the Wavewalk 500 vs the Freedom Hawk 14. I want a stand up kayak for flyfishing.I am 6ft + 230lbs. Has anyone tried both?


----------



## shallow hal (Jan 13, 2011)

my brother-in-law is about 5'10 250lbs and he uses my 12 pescador that i got at academy. I now own a Hobie Pro Angler & love it great for standing


----------

